# Best river fish pics



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Well with prime time here or nearly here for some places its time to get in the groove to run some lines I'm going this weekend in hopes of some big CPR flatheads and blues and keep a few for the freezer but I figured we all love a little motivation to get out there give it hell so lets see some big river and lake fish to get us going ill start it off with a few 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Very nice!! That will get it started. Thank's for tha pics I wish I had some too share but is been awhile since I'v been.. Sure do miss it though


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Come on now I know y'all got some fish to show off ?


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Guadalupe river limb lines.


----------



## JLB (Jun 20, 2011)

Had a good run Sat morning.


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

51 lb caught last april


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Nice I'm at river now sitting around fire lines are out hopefully pics in morning 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

*Couple of my favorites*

Here's a couple of pics with my 2 sons getting in the act, they love pulling in those yellow cats, lol. First one went about 45, 2nd pic was one of our best nights ever on the Guadalupe, I think we had 8 yellas over 15 lbs that night. Great memories!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

All great pics I can't wait till my daughter is old enough to get into it she goes now but she only kisses fish lol
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Flashof1979 (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Catfish fascinate me thank you for showing .I want to be a country boy someday.lol.Really thank you guys long live the catfish forum.


----------

